# Complete(?) D&D Monster Index (May 2007)



## Echohawk (May 1, 2007)

[Edit: Latest version available here.]

A few more miscellaneous sources added for this month's update. I think this is now very nearly complete enough to be called a "Complete" D&D Monster Index .

Updates since last month:
Added Dungeon #145
Added Dragon #354
Added Cormyr: The Tearing of the Weave
Added Price of Courage: Age of Mortals Campaign, Volume III
Added Wrath of the Immortals (thanks Gothenem!)
Added creature cards from the 1991-1993 Trading Cards Factory Sets
Added Best of Dragon Vol. I-V
Added Encyclopedia Magica, Vol. I-IV
Added Wizard's Spell Compendium, Vol. 1-4
Added Priest's Spell Compendium, Vol. 1-3
Added CM7: The Tree of Life
Added M1: Blizzard Pass
Added D&D Basic Set (1981 magenta box version)
Added D&D Expert Set (1981 light blue box version)
Added Dungeons & Dragons Game (1991 black box version)
Summary of what is included in the index:
D&D products published by Wizards of the Coast
D&D monsters published on the Wizards of the Coast web site
D&D Miniatures cards
Dragon magazine 1-354
Dungeon magazines 1-145
Polyhedron magazines 1-148
D&D products published by TSR
1st and 2nd Edition AD&D products published by TSR/Wizards of the Coast
Al-Qadim AD&D products published by TSR
Birthright AD&D products published by TSR/Wizards of the Coast
Dark Sun AD&D products published by TSR
Dragonlance AD&D products published by TSR/Wizards of the Coast
Dragonlance d20 products published by Sovereign Press/Margaret Weis Productions
Forgotten Realms AD&D products published by TSR/Wizards of the Coast
Greyhawk AD&D products published by TSR/Wizards of the Coast
Kingdoms of Kalamar D&D products published by Kenzer and Company
Lankhmar AD&D products published by TSR
Mystara AD&D products published by TSR
Oriental Adventures AD&D products published by TSR
Oriental Adventures/Rokugan d20 products published by AEG
Planescape AD&D products published by TSR
Ravenloft AD&D products published by TSR
Ravenloft d20 products published by Arthaus/Swords & Sorcery
Spelljammer AD&D products published by TSR
Tome of Horrors (volume 1 and volume 1 revised)
ENWorld Creature Catalog conversions
Lots of other on-line fan conversions


----------



## BOZ (May 9, 2007)

you need to get Dragon #355 & 356, which have content by Shade and myself.


----------



## Echohawk (May 9, 2007)

Oh, they'll be added as soon as I get them, don't you worry .


----------



## Mortis (May 14, 2007)

Echohawk

Are you planning on including the DnD creatures from White Dwarf?

Not that I can really help - I've only got the Best of White Dwarf Vol.III left from my collection. Oh plus all the Thrud cartoons but that doesn't really help   

Regards
Mortis


----------



## Echohawk (May 17, 2007)

I'm not sure about White Dwarf. I'd like to add them, but the early White Dwarves are really tricky to track down. Still, I guess they should be included if I'm aiming for a *complete* index. Muttermutter...


----------



## Mortis (May 17, 2007)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> I'm not sure about White Dwarf. I'd like to add them, but the early White Dwarves are really tricky to track down. Still, I guess they should be included if I'm aiming for a *complete* index. Muttermutter...



This index may be of some use. At least it gives the issue number and pages of articles - if not the actual stats themselves.

Regards
Mortis


----------



## Echohawk (May 17, 2007)

Yes, I already have that and Garnfellow's index bookmarked


----------



## Mortis (May 18, 2007)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> Yes, I already have that and Garnfellow's index bookmarked



I suppose I should have know 

Regards
Mortis


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 22, 2007)

Echohawk said:
			
		

> A few more miscellaneous sources added for this month's update. I think this is now very nearly complete enough to be called a "Complete" D&D Monster Index .
> 
> [/LIST]



Yoink! Thank you very much!


----------



## nijineko (Oct 19, 2009)

anything done recently (updates) with this?


----------



## freyar (Oct 19, 2009)

nijineko said:


> anything done recently (updates) with this?



Oh, definitely!  You can get the most up-to-date version following the link to "Echohawk's index" in the monster indices sticky at the top of the forum, which will take you here.  I think Echohawk's been too busy to update with conversions and 4e stuff this year, though.


----------



## Echohawk (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, I've been hectically busy this year, so the last published version is only up-to-date as of December 2008. My working copy does include all the CC conversions up to August, and all the 4e monsters up to about June/July, but I'm unlikely to get it completely up to date before December.


----------

